# Some trips in natural parks of Kenia & Tanzania



## AlanMM (Feb 11, 2009)

Some pictures i made during trips and game drives in Kenia and Tanzania. Here are some invertebrates. If someone know the species name of the scorpions, please let me know.

Known there as the brown scorpion, Sambura NP. This one was very tiny, about 1 inch, maybe a juvenile...






Black scorpion, Baringo NP






Another brown scorpion, Baringo NP


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 11, 2009)

Solifugid 0,5 inch, baringo NP.






Beetle with horn, Ngorongoro NP:






Mantis






Mantis, Pseudocreobotra sp.






Dragonfly Serengeti NP


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 11, 2009)

Some spiders, Baringo and Serengeti NP:


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 12, 2009)

Grasshoppers, Usambara NP:


----------



## skippy (Feb 12, 2009)

very, very:drool:  nice


----------



## barabootom (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing.  It's always fun for me to see amazing animals like these.  Great photos!!


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet pix, love the Mantis, Pseudocreobotra sp. Can't wait for summer so I can try out of insect photography.


----------



## Red Eyes (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics! Amazing vibrant colours.


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 3, 2009)

Carpet viper:


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 3, 2009)

Black mamba:






Green mamba:


----------



## olablane (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful mambas!! Was the black very agrressive?


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 8, 2009)

lions in Seringeti and Ngorongoro:


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 15, 2009)

some site viewings:
Baringo national park:


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 15, 2009)

Seringeti national park












Ngorongoro national park






Kilimanjaro:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,
The third scorpion in the first post is a Parabuthus species.
Regards,

Rick


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful place and great pictures! You've seen a lot of cool wildlife, congrats!

Best regards,
Pato-


----------



## AlanMM (Mar 20, 2009)

Black headed heron:






Nile crockedile:






Hippo's:






Monitor:






Fish Eagle:


----------



## Unfamiliar (Mar 24, 2009)

That fish eagle picture is incredible, and the grasshoppers looks pretty amazing.


----------

